# The Color of the Year



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

The Vote is in and it is;

http://www.pinterest.com/search/?q=RadiantOrchid

Has anyone seen another color announced as of yet?


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

KateWood said:


> The Vote is in and it is;
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/search/?q=RadiantOrchid
> 
> Has anyone seen another color announced as of yet?


Yea! It is MY year - love all shades of purple, mauve, lilac etc.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Yea! It is MY year - love all shades of purple, mauve, lilac etc.


Me too!!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

This is breaking news to me! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Well......thank you for posting....however, what was the first thing I did....call the LYS and have some yarn pulled aside....darn, and I said no more yarn for awhile. Oh well, hopefully the DIL will like it.


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

Love the colors and shades. Just happen to be knitting a sweater in a soft lavendar.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

sounds great, i can't wear it but there are plenty of people out there who can so I'm sure they will love having a lot to choose from... but.................. who decides these things? I'm a green-eyed, redhead/speedily turning white.... but I still have the same complexion and coloring... I don't care what is in FASHION, my STYLE is in green, brown, rust, and peach in most shades for each of them... the closest I can come to orchid is a deep, dusty mauve, which I love, and am knitting on right now... 

I congratulate all those out there who will love wearing their orchid and I know they will look great in it, but I also hope all those out there with the wrong skin tones for it, will pass on by and select something that makes them look great (and therefore feel great) regardless of what year it is...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

pretty color!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

my favorite colors... shades of purple


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

My fav-and the shades of at least half of my stash!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

gee, and its the birthstone color for February also, like purple, but lavender or lilac does not look good against my sallow complexion. Oh well, cant have it all, lol


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Love it...I'll take it...beautiful color and it has so much to say!


----------



## dangelo422 (Oct 23, 2011)

My favorite colors!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

KateWood said:


> The Vote is in and it is;
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/search/?q=RadiantOrchid
> 
> Has anyone seen another color announced as of yet?


Just love those colours


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Yea! It is MY year - love all shades of purple, mauve, lilac etc.


Same here!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

oh, goodie, another year of purples to look forward to. seems like to hue is more violet than the deep wine colors or burgundies. i can already see it offset with mint and white.


----------



## tennbarb (Jun 10, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> Yea! It is MY year - love all shades of purple, mauve, lilac etc.


Wow, now I can wear the mauve socks I made a couple years ago.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Has anyone seen another color announced as of yet?[/quote]

Hello. You can download the complete Pantone Colour Report for 2014 from Pantone's website to see other colours selected by top designers for 2014. There are some great colours...Cayenne and Paloma are a couple of my favourites.

http://www.pantone.com/pages/fcr/default.aspx?season=spring&year=2014

Just click on Downloads and fill in the required information if you want to download the report in PDF...or just read through the articles on the site.


----------



## tennbarb (Jun 10, 2013)

'And when I am old I shall wear purple'. From the Jenny Joseph poem.
I am already there and love the purple.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Looking at the Pantone colors they strike me a bit differently--remind me of a new age version of the garrish colors of the 1950's. I came to understand years later that our culture was under great repression and fear during McCarthyism. People were so bland in many ways. In order to elicit any response from the public colors were strong and garrish. People back then saw them as 'subtle.' Today we are in a similar state of growing repression, overload and a shutting down in people so they don't have to deal with what feels overwhelming. These colors seem to speak of a similar cultural response. I will take a message in this and rev up my activism in life, claiming my real feelings and reactions.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Just read a fashion aricle which proclaims tangerine is the NOW color!


----------



## Ell-J (Aug 19, 2012)

The "color of the year" is determined by Pantone, a company that produces inks and dyes -- and recognizes & determines trends. Here's a link to the website -- lots of good information and great color ideas there!

http://www.pantone.com/pages/index.aspx?pg=21129


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't like the pallette that they show. It is way to garrish for me, as already stated. Tangerine was reported months ago as 'new' color. Pantone shows a 'cayenne' which may be a tangerine. Who know what colors really are in person. Pantone website may be informative, but I would have to see something more rich in hue as opposed to colors that scream at me.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, my granddaughters will be happy. They are both 7 1/2 and very into purples. Just finished a hat for one of then in a light purple from my stash, especially ordered by one of them. Her cousin will probably want one too when she sees it. I'm just happy they "gradulated" from pink.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

It's a lot prettier and wearable than the emerald green do last year.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

deemail said:


> sounds great, i can't wear it but there are plenty of people out there who can so I'm sure they will love having a lot to choose from... but.................. who decides these things? I'm a green-eyed, redhead/speedily turning white.... but I still have the same complexion and coloring... I don't care what is in FASHION, my STYLE is in green, brown, rust, and peach in most shades for each of them... the closest I can come to orchid is a deep, dusty mauve, which I love, and am knitting on right now...
> 
> I congratulate all those out there who will love wearing their orchid and I know they will look great in it, but I also hope all those out there with the wrong skin tones for it, will pass on by and select something that makes them look great (and therefore feel great) regardless of what year it is...


I am also a green eyed redhead with very fair skin and I LOVE wearing purple of any shade. I wear pink, orange, teal, green, and blue, but pretty much stay away from yellow as it makes my skin look awful.
You might be surprised to try something small like a cowl in a shade of purple !


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I vote for it,my color


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

I just bought a blue Tignanello handbag at Macy's. When checking out the sales person said it was the "new" color. That would be the "Blue Iris" at thehttp://www.pantone.com/pages/index.aspx?pg=21129 website. I love it!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Yup, my favorite color in all shades.


----------



## Pegsay (Dec 15, 2013)

Guess I will be knitting a few more items in DD favorite color.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

deemail said:


> sounds great, i can't wear it but there are plenty of people out there who can so I'm sure they will love having a lot to choose from... but.................. who decides these things? I'm a green-eyed, redhead/speedily turning white.... but I still have the same complexion and coloring... I don't care what is in FASHION, my STYLE is in green, brown, rust, and peach in most shades for each of them... the closest I can come to orchid is a deep, dusty mauve, which I love, and am knitting on right now...
> 
> I congratulate all those out there who will love wearing their orchid and I know they will look great in it, but I also hope all those out there with the wrong skin tones for it, will pass on by and select something that makes them look great (and therefore feel great) regardless of what year it is...


I am with you! If I put those colors on, I look so jaundiced I look as if I should be in hospital contagion ward. LOL
Weird thing is my sister looks great in those colors.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I have also seen this color as the color of the year.


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

I am with you Bettyirene, my favorite color also. Have a great day.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Yea! It is MY year - love all shades of purple, mauve, lilac etc.


Me Too..


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

Ell-J said:


> The "color of the year" is determined by Pantone, a company that produces inks and dyes -- and recognizes & determines trends. Here's a link to the website -- lots of good information and great color ideas there!
> 
> http://www.pantone.com/pages/index.aspx?pg=21129


Thank you for posting this. Anyone who does craft work to sell should be aware of Pantone and that they set the fashion colors each year


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

my husband showed me a bright yellow dress and he said the write up said that is the colour of the year. Personally 
I prefer the purples


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Yea! It is MY year - love all shades of purple, mauve, lilac etc.


Made lots in purple. Love it. Cannot make enough of it!


----------



## Gwenny's nana (Dec 31, 2013)

Love those colors! I'm knitting my daughter a shrug for her birthday in plum.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Well, I will finally be in style. I have several things in my closet. yeah!!!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

:thumbup: My favourite colour also.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

That's my favorite color .


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

OOOOH, i'm in heaven! I love, love, love orchid ( and purple)!!!!!
Always glad to ee it come back into fashion!!!!
Er, excuse me, gotta go shopping!!!!!


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

Purple, lilac and pinks have always been my favourite colours. I'll be knitting more of them now


----------

